# Halloween is upon us !! Lord Grimley Halloween Catalog 2011



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
It's that time again and Lord Grimley's Manor would like you to stop by and download the new 2011 Halloween catalog available now as a PDF. See that link down below ... no, that's a cool orc mask someone is working on in that post .. ahh, yes, you see ?? There are plenty more masks where that came from ... so take a look at all of the new offerings for 2011.


http://lordgrimley.com/index.php?cat=222
http://lordgrimley.com/brochure/LordGrimleyCatalog_2011.pdf


The manor's minions scour the US looking for great masks and hand-made props for Halloween haunts or for a little upscale backyard fun .... 

The minions, by the way, are the scores of monsters, people, gremlins, muppets, and imaginary creepy-crawlies that infest / work in the Manor. They come in every shape and size and range from harmless cute fuzzy things to bloodthirsty werewolves and conjured demons. It makes for a very interesting Annual Company Picnic. 

We're always shambling around the manor grounds ... and scampering away from the zombies when they've escaped the basement. So, don't hesitate to contact us with any requests, complaints, threats, or offers of the dearly departed .. the manor and it's minions will entertain them all equally. [email protected]


PS. If you're around Facebook or E-Bay or Youtube for that matter .. and aren't afraid of getting too close to the creatures lying within ... stop by to say hi. Or sneer and growl at the light .. and all that is unholy ....

http://lordgrimley.com
http://stores.ebay.com/Lord-Grimleys-Manor
http://www.youtube.com/user/LordGrimleysManor


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Something new we have this year is Royalty Free Halloween Soundtracks for your buying pleasure this year. All 4 Cds can be used by Haunts, Home Haunts, Movies, ETC without worrying about paying for royalties. Check the link below. The other 3 cds are listed under special effects category.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asylum-CD-M...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae1d7fe77


----------

